# Dyno Day for the 461 Stroker



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

Wrapped up the dyno session for the 461 stroker I just had built for my '66 LeMans project. Man, that was fun!🤩
With a different intake & carb setup, it would have made a lot more horsepower, but it'll be more than I ever need for the street as it sits & it runs great. I'm super thrilled with it.

Anyway, it ended up making:
531.8 ft/lbs of torque
433.1 HP @ 4,800 RPM

Pontiac 461 Stroker Dyno Session


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

A few pics to go along with the video above...


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

Looks good to me. Which manifold are you running? What do you predict would be better?


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Love the dual quads...looks awesome.


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> Looks good to me. Which manifold are you running? What do you predict would be better?


I'm using an old Edelbrock P65 dual plane 2x4 intake port matched to my Edelbrock heads. I knew the intake would be somewhat restrictive but figured it would peak out at least a little over 5,000 RPM. An intake/carb change would likely help, but I'm perfectly happy with it and I like the dual carb look personally.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

I thought that looked familiar. I'm running the same thing on my 467 and with that dual plane mainfold, there is just way more torque than I can ever get connected to the ground anyhow. Torque is what you want for your Pontiac! Congratulations on a beautiful motor. This is mine.







I'm trying to fabricate a ram air pan for the two fours.


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> I thought that looked familiar. I'm running the same thing on my 467 and with that dual plane mainfold, there is just way more torque than I can ever get connected to the ground anyhow. Torque is what you want for your Pontiac! Congratulations on a beautiful motor. This is mine.
> View attachment 151004
> 
> I'm trying to fabricate a ram air pan for the two fours.


Nice! Any hood clearance issues with your air cleaner? That's one thing I've been a little nervous about.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

BVIpirate77 said:


> I'm using an old Edelbrock P65 dual plane 2x4 intake port matched to my Edelbrock heads. I knew the intake would be somewhat restrictive but figured it would peak out at least a little over 5,000 RPM. An intake/carb change would likely help, but I'm perfectly happy with it and I like the dual carb look personally.


The intake is probably your choke point and you could get more power, but for the street, that is perfect. Torque numbers like that should fry tires at will. The smaller runners on the intake keep port velocity up, so I'll bet the engine will be very responsive.

Not sure what your have for trans/rear end gear, but with that kind of torque, 3.08's, 3.23's or even 3.36's would be a good choice. Any more and you would be wasting the torque potential - but you will need wide tires and posi to plant the power.

Gotta love the dual quads and I'd take less HP just to have the look. That's a car show magnet.


----------



## michaelfind (Dec 14, 2018)

BVIpirate77 said:


> Nice! Any hood clearance issues with your air cleaner? That's one thing I've been a little nervous about.


No, it clears the hood, even with phenolic spacers under the carburetors. It is close, so check carefully before firmly closing your hood. I imagine we all knew that guy in high school who installed the new taller air cleaner then proudly slammed down the hood😳


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

michaelfind said:


> No, it clears the hood, even with phenolic spacers under the carburetors. It is close, so check carefully before firmly closing your hood. I imagine we all knew that guy in high school who installed the new taller air cleaner then proudly slammed down the hood😳


Also consider motor twist.


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

PontiacJim said:


> Not sure what your have for trans/rear end gear, but with that kind of torque, 3.08's, 3.23's or even 3.36's would be a good choice. Any more and you would be wasting the torque potential - but you will need wide tires and posi to plant the power.


 I'm running a built-up TH350 and a 3.36 posi. Rear tires aren't very wide (245/60r15's), but that may be what keeps that 10-bolt from grenading. lol


----------



## BVIpirate77 (Jul 27, 2020)

michaelfind said:


> No, it clears the hood, even with phenolic spacers under the carburetors. It is close, so check carefully before firmly closing your hood. I imagine we all knew that guy in high school who installed the new taller air cleaner then proudly slammed down the hood😳


Appreciate the info. I've got 1/2" phenolic spacers under my carbs as well. Guessing clearance will be tight, but am glad to know it's working for you.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BVIpirate77 said:


> A few pics to go along with the video above...


Another sweet endorsement for the Edelbrock AVS2 carbs. Congrats!


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

BVIpirate77 said:


> (245/60r15's), but that may be what keeps that 10-bolt from grenading. lol


Agreed.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

michaelfind said:


> No, it clears the hood, even with phenolic spacers under the carburetors. It is close, so check carefully before firmly closing your hood. I imagine we all knew that guy in high school who installed the new taller air cleaner then proudly slammed down the hood😳



heard a trick for checking clearance is to mold a cube of hobby clay and place on the air cleaner lid. Start big with partial closures and - work down to see if everything will remain OK.


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Wow! Brothers from other mothers! I knew I wasn't alone. I stayed with the 7F6 heads, TH-400 & Currie 9" with 3.89 posi. And yes, I have wide tires to help get it to the ground. I love the fat & skinny look. Didn't have the engine dynoed, but told my engine builder I had 2 requirements. Dual quads and 500+ hp.


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice! Is that poncho on the road yet 😉


----------



## Bigfoot1965 (Mar 25, 2021)

Baaad65 said:


> Nice! Is that poncho on the road yet 😉


I wish. Still have to paint the hood and trunk, cut & buff it, rewire, interior, and on and on it goes. Maybe by this summer. I'll be 68 in a couple of months, so I better get it done while I still have the energy......


----------

